# September CSUSA Group Buy



## Karl_99 (Sep 23, 2014)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until September 27, 2014 at 11:59 pm ET, whichever occurs first. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.
• Also reply to this tread so others know when the ten is met.
• After ten – post your name in case someone drops out.

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday, September 28, 2014 (7pm – ET)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Tuesday October 1, 2014 (Midnight – ET)
• International orders will NOT be accommodated

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order on Thursday October 2nd. If you have not made the PP payment by the time scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $12.65 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA).   (USPS priority flat rate increased recently.)  It will include tracking and delivery confirmation.  For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping.  Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 
$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
$100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 

Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order exceeding $1,000 which I am sure the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when the order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. No other items will be included. 

Special spreadsheet notes in red:
• PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total.

There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. 

DOMESTIC INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. 

The attached spreadsheet (Pen Kit Spreadsheet) will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Karl

Participants:
1  Dan Masshardt
2  cal91666
3  Jeff turns
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10 Karl.  PM coming.


----------



## cal91666 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in.  PM sent.


----------



## Jeff turns (Sep 23, 2014)

I am interested in some kits I will trey to send spread sheet.


----------



## F6maniac (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 23, 2014)

I am joining this buy, and commit to but at least 10 kits under the terms of the buy, PM to follow immediately.

Update to post...PM sent


----------



## lwalden (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10 kits, pm headed your way...


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in as well Karl


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am in for at least 10 kits.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 23, 2014)

Participants so far...
1  Dan Masshardt
2  Cal9166
3  Jeff turns
4  F6maniac
5  SteveG
6  lwalden
7  Bean_Counter
8
9
10

Please note:  PayPal due date is Tuesday, 9/30 not 10/1

Thank you, Karl


----------



## thewishman (Sep 23, 2014)

Please count me in.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 23, 2014)

Participants so far...
1   Dan Masshardt
2   Cal9166
3   Jeff turns
4   F6maniac
5   SteveG
6   lwalden
7   Bean_Counter
8   beck3906 
9   thewishman
10

Please note: PayPal due date is Tuesday, 9/30 not 10/1

Thank you, Karl


----------



## Cablegod75 (Sep 24, 2014)

Please add me at ten minimum. Thanks


----------



## TonyL (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm in as an alternate if someone backs out or something. At least 10 kits. Thank you.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Participants so far...
1    Dan Masshardt
2    Cal9166
3    Jeff turns
4    F6maniac
5    SteveG
6    lwalden
7    Bean_Counter
8    beck3906 
9    thewishman
10  Cablegod75
11  TonyL

We have now reached the maximum for this Group Buy.  

There was one person who had some questions.  I will let them in if they want.

Please note: PayPal due date is Tuesday, 9/30 not 10/1

Thank you, Karl


----------



## TonyL (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you for allowing me to participate. All will be sent to you on time. Thanks again!


----------



## TonyL (Sep 27, 2014)

Spreadsheet sent. Thank you for managing this.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 28, 2014)

Participants so far...
1 Dan Masshardt - Order Received, Invoiced, paid - thank you Dan
2 Cal9166 - Order received, Invoice sent
3 Jeff turns - Order received, Invoice sent
4 F6maniac - Order received, Invoice sent
5 SteveG - Order received, Invoice sent
6 lwalden - Order received, Invoice sent
7 Bean_Counter - PLEASE SUBMIT ORDER FORM
8 beck3906 - Order received, Invoice sent
9 thewishman - PLEASE SUBMIT ORDER FORM
10 Cablegod75 - PLEASE SUBMIT ORDER FORM
11 TonyL - Order received, Invoice sent

This group buy is making progress.  The plan is to receive payments by Tuesday, Sept 30th and place the order with CSUSA on Thursday, Oct. 2nd.

Thank you for participating in this group buy.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry Karl, I read the dates wrong. I am sending over now.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 28, 2014)

Latest Update
1 Dan Masshardt - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Dan
2 Cal9166 - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Chris
3 Jeff turns - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Jeff
4 F6maniac - Order received, Invoice sent
5 SteveG - Order received, Invoice sent
6 lwalden - Order received, Invoice sent
7 Bean_Counter - Order received, Invoice sent
8 beck3906 - Order received, Invoice sent
9 thewishman - Order received, Invoice sent
10 Cablegod75 - Order pending
11 TonyL - Order received, Invoice sent

This group buy is making progress. The plan is to receive payments by Tuesday, Sept 30th and place the order with CSUSA on Thursday, Oct. 2nd.

Thank you for participating in this group buy.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 29, 2014)

Payment sent (6:35am EDT). Thx Karl.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Latest Update
1 Dan Masshardt - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Dan
2 Cal9166 - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Chris
3 Jeff turns - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Jeff
4 F6maniac - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Curt
5 SteveG - Order received, Invoice sent
6 lwalden - Order received, Invoice sent
7 Bean_Counter - Order received, Invoice sent
8 beck3906 - Order received, Invoice sent
9 thewishman - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Chris
10 Cablegod75 - Order received, Invoice sent
11 TonyL - Order Received, Invoiced, Paid - thank you Tony

This group buy is making progress. The plan is to receive payments by Tuesday, Sept 30th and place the order with CSUSA on Thursday, Oct. 2nd.

Thank you for participating in this group buy.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 29, 2014)

Karl, paypal payment has been sent, thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Got it.  Thanks Lyle.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 29, 2014)

Karl, PP sent


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Got it...Thanks Michael


----------



## Cablegod75 (Sep 30, 2014)

Karl,
Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 30, 2014)

Payment made.  Thanks again.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Latest Update...

Everyone has submitted payments promptly and we are on schedule!

This group buy is on track and the order will be placed with CSUSA on or before Thursday, Oct. 2nd.

Thank you for participating in this group buy.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 2, 2014)

Update...
The order has been placed.  I do need to send a bank check out tomorrow since they don't take PayPal.  
Everything was in stock except the Jr. Gent II chrome fountain pens which were backordered until "early October"  Since it was only 1 item and it may time out just right, I decided not to drop that it.  
One minor issue:  They must have raised some prices this week.  Total order was $2,960.46 which was $48 more than the order sheets.    After I receive the order acknowledgement, I will see where the difference lies.  This was a modest amount and most people would have some savings in shipping that would offset any price increase.  If anyone has any concerns about this, please let me know .  Otherwise, I am going to keep moving forward and get it sorted out as we go.  Thank you, Karl


----------



## Bean_Counter (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds good Karl!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2014)

You ought to consider getting the paypal debit MasterCard.  It's free and I use mine all the time.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you. I have no concerns about the economics.


----------



## Cablegod75 (Oct 2, 2014)

Karl, just let us know y should not be holding the bag for increased cost. Thanks again..


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 5, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Update...
> The order has been placed.  I do need to send a bank check out tomorrow since they don't take PayPal.
> Everything was in stock except the Jr. Gent II chrome fountain pens which were backordered until "early October"  Since it was only 1 item and it may time out just right, I decided not to drop that it.    Thank you, Karl



The CSUSA site is showing  the chrome postable fountain pen to be back ordered until january.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 5, 2014)

Rick:  The customer service rep told me early October.  I will be following up with them Tuesday regarding the order status.  Let me get more specific information this week and then we can see what options are available.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 8, 2014)

Update on CSUSA Sept Group Buy

Good news! It looks like everything is in stock. With a little luck, they will ship by end of this week.  

I will keep you posted.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## Cablegod75 (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome thanks again.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 10, 2014)

More good news about the CSUSA Sept Group Buy...
The order shipped yesterday and there were no backorders.

Upon reviewing the order acknowledgement, it looks like only the Aero twist pens increased in price by $0.30.  I did find 7 items where it looks like they did give us the max discount of 25%.  I will follow with them on Monday.  I expect delivery by Wednesday.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Everything arrived today!  I have separated everyone's orders and have no missing nor left over items!  

The only pens that were more than the prices on the order sheet were the Aero kits and the PSI Bolt Action kits.

Tomorrow night, I will pack everything up and determine if any adjustments are needed.  My goal is to have everything in the mail on Thursday.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 18, 2014)

All of the CSUSA Sept Group Buy packages were mailed today.  I sent pm's with tracking numbers.  There were no back orders.  A few people will receive a PayPal refund because the order could ship in a SFRB.  If the price difference was less than $1.00 in either direction, it is a wash.  Thank you...


----------



## TonyL (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## cal91666 (Oct 20, 2014)

Package arrived today.  Thanks for your time and efforts.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 20, 2014)

Same here. Thank you very much!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Karl,

There was a problem with my order. I paid $12.65 for shipping and it cost you $19.40.

Sending a PP for the difference.

Thank you VERY MUCH!

Chris


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 20, 2014)

Chris:
The shipping was $12.65 and insurance was the extra.  You paid $18.15 for shipping and insurance.  It was actually $1.25 more.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## cal91666 (Oct 20, 2014)

Postage on box was different on mine as well.  Wondering if sticker price included additional insurance I requested?  Karl, please don't absorb the additional expenses!  I will pay mine!!!

You replied as I was replying.


----------



## Jeff turns (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Karl packages arrived today


----------



## TonyL (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't check my box, please let me know if I owe you anythinhg. I don't care how small.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 20, 2014)

Got mine...all is good...mahalo for your time and work.


----------

